# Alternatives for lathe work when you don't have access to one



## Masimba (Feb 6, 2013)

I find it funny that the one tool I really need is the one I don't have. So I have a router, drill, saws, planes, but no lathe. Does anyone have any suggestions for doing what I would call "rough lathe work"?

In other words, I don't need to make an exact profile, I just need to get from a turning blank to something round, with a taper or bulge at either end. More specifically I'm trying to make handles, candle holders and a kraut pounder in matching wood for our kitchen that have a generally "hand-made" look to them, but wondering how I can make use of what tools I have to get there in the least amount of time.

I had thought of trying to do something with my router, something akin to how you would make dowels with a round-over bit, but don't have that size bit to get the initial round shape. I have tried using a plane in the past, but that still leaves me stuck on recessed profiles. I'm open to suggestions that won't require any big investment just yet.

Thanks,
Rhett


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Is your drill press adequate for vertical lathing or do you have enough scrap materials around to make a quick lathe? You tube and a Google search of the Popular Mechanics from 1920 through 1960 (best years for American Woodworking and home shops) should supply you with solutions to your problem. I have used my drill press as a; router, lathe, vertical drum sander, simple milling of aluminum, steel, copper, brass, wood and a X-axis rotary planer to flatten warped wood. I have done this until I can justify the purchase of a dedicated machine.

Good luck, Baker


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rhett, Welcome to the Router Forums. We have a lot of fun here and learn a lot from each other along-the-way. That exchange of information is what "keeps us going".

There's a guy named *Matthias Wandel* from Canada who has quite a number of YouTube videos about woodworking - he is quite young and extremely observant and smart. He is also very resourceful. There's a way of using a drill press for a "lathe" - but like many things where an alternate method is employed - extreme caution must be exercised!

What I did also notice in your initial post is that you intend to utilize the "completed wooden pieces" in your kitchen. In my interpretation, I feel obligated to say this - rough wooden pieces may be fine for decor in your kitchen, but if any of these pieces are rough and unsanded/unsealed AND in contact with foods - you may have a bacterial problem on your hands. Just a word of caution - _NOT SAYING YOU'RE DOING THAT, BUT I WOULDN'T FEEL RIGHT LEAVING THAT UNSAID._

Simply "Google" Matthias Wandel and you should find oodles of his videos. Another word of caution: I don't know of many ways to quickly get a broken arm that are more efficient than turning rough lumber - be EXTREMELY CAUTIOUS about loose clothing, jewelry, long hair, bla, bla, bla.

Thanks again for joining our "little group"!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Router Table Turning Woodworking Technique


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Rhett 
Izzy Swain of think wood works has a cool plan to make a copy lathe using a drill motor and a router. he posts a new project on u tube every friday. Here is a link to his plans.
Think Woodworks How to Woodworking, woodworking plans, rustic furnitur
He is always making cool projects.
Have Fun
Roxanne


----------



## ETinker (Jun 29, 2010)

*First lathe*

Hi Rhett,
It is very easy to cobble a functioning wood lathe together, even by building a wooden bed with wooden blocks to support headstock pillow block bearings and a workable tailstock. I made my first lathe from free scrap lawnmowers using a salvaged Briggs & Stratton vertical crankcase engine using the Briggs crankshaft bearings for the spindle bearings. The bed was constructed of steel angle iron bolted together with multiple Briggs wrist pins as spacers around bolts which kept the angle iron consistently spaced apart for the bed opening. Tailstock was threaded rod supported in Briggs connecting rods fastened to a wooden base, and centers were purchased new as Shopsmith 5/8" smooth bore centers securred by setscrews. 

Try Craigs list for older lathe bargains. Very few essential features have changed over the years and a vintage lathe will get you started on budget terms. 

Several E-Bay sellers are parting out lathes. If you are patient the necessary parts will eventially come up for sale. I'd look at Delta Homecraft lathe parts. They used standard 1" X 8 TPI spindles which have easily replaced ball bearings. Cheaper lathes (like Sears) may have sleeve bearings and soft steel spindles which wear undersize and are pricey to rebuild.

Hope this gives you some ideas. E.Tinker


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Doug and Roxanne
Thanks for the links. 

Rhett
I have a book by Bill Hylton _Router Magic_ Is has a lathe router jig with plans. It also has many other jigs and plans. It is worth the investment.
Bill Hylton - Router Magic - AbeBooks
Steve


----------



## Masimba (Feb 6, 2013)

Baker, I don't have a drill press, but I do have a second drill I could appropriate for use in a lathe set-up. When you mention an x-axis rotary planer, would that be something like the Wagner Safe-T Planer?

From the number of answers that mention using a horizontally mounted drill, it seems this might be the direction I will go. I stumbled across Matthias' website quite a while ago, and found if very inspiring, but I don't want to spend my time building my workshop, I kinda just want to get on and make other things -- it's just that it seems like I need so much before I can begin taking on bigger projects.

My thoughts were originally bent on using my router in some way, so I may pursue the router table option as well, i.e. rotating the stock over a spinning bit to make it round, like a router planing sled, except on a cylindrical plane instead of a horizontal one.

OPG3 - Thanks for the warning on my "rough" wood, point taken. When I say rough, in this case I am referring to making something that has a rudimentary or hand-carved look, but still with a good finish to it. I am not looking to replicate exact profiles (I'll be quite happy for our knife set to have individually styled handles).

My dad had once made a lathe, medium-to-large size, and I wish I had his tools now (including his drill press and various metalwork items), but at least he passed on to me the confidence to be creative and make do with what you have.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Rhett.

Although I have a lathe, I´ve used this option, by John Lucas, to make some spindles.

WoodCentral Articles & Reviews


----------



## schroedc (Jun 23, 2014)

Another option if you are going for a hand carved feel is to use a spoke shave to round out the handles. Lots of elbow grease but quiet


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

RW
I've used the table saw with a crude fixture to turn mallets. Leaves you with a bit of sanding. But it works.

Al


----------

